

Recurly vs. Chargify Review - bemmu
http://chriscrompton.com/2010/12/recurly-vs-chargify-review/

======
dlf
Does anyone know how Stripe handles this? They say they store cards, but I
wonder if they do store cards themselves or use a vault provided by the
payment gateway as well.

